# used phone as an i-touch?



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

My daughter's i-pod 2 won't play a bunch of apps now that the IOS is old.  To save money we're looking at getting a used phone and having no phone plan.  Are there any drawbacks to this?  Do we have to have a sim card in the phone to use it as a touch?  Anything else to consider?


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

You have to have a sim card, but it doesn't need to be active. I used an old iphone 3g as an ipod for a couple of years like this, just stuck an old disconnected sim card in and away it went.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I did something similar to this with an old Android phone. One advantage this will have over an iPod Touch is the presence of a GPS. With offline navigation programs, you'll have a pocket GPS. If your daughter is as young as I suspect, this probably won't be a huge advantage. Since iPhone batteries aren't replaceable without heroic measures, and the batteries on these things lose capacity over time and use, I'd try to think of a way to verify the battery life of any phone you buy. It may disappoint if the phone was used and recharged many many times.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I have an old flip phone so her having GPS would be nice.  Good point about the battery and sim cards.


----------



## Sueracs (Apr 19, 2013)

mom2karen said:


> Thanks everyone. I have an old flip phone so her having GPS would be nice. Good point about the battery and sim cards.


You are most welcome for having a flip phone for your daughter. Just keep in mind of the battery and sim cards. If you have any questions, then feel free to ask.


----------

